# BCS: prezime hobita Bilba



## Pajapatak

Zdravo svima,
Može li neko da mi kaže kako se kod nas preziva hobit Bilbo iz Tolikovog "Gospodar prstenova". Imam samo roman na engleskom,  a prevodim tekst sa francuskog u kome je on Bilbon Sacquet, pa se pitam da nije i kod nas dobio neko prezime u tom stilu. Na internetu ga pronalazim na nekim drugim slovenskim jezicima kao Bilba Torbarjeva, Vrečarjeva i sl.
Unapred hvala na pomoći.


----------



## slavic_one

Da, u češkom je isto Pytlík, ali koliko se sjećam kada sam čitao (prije 10-ak godina), u hrv. je bilo Baggins (tako daje i Wiki).


----------



## Duya

Bagins je i u srpskim prevodima.


----------



## Pajapatak

Hvala obojici!


----------



## qwqwqw

Why is this different than "hvala vam oboma"?


----------



## Duya

_Obojica_ su uvek dva muškarca. _Oboje_ su muškarac i žena, ili dvoje nepoznatog/nebitnog pola. Dve žene su _ob(j)e_, dativ _ob(j)ema_.


----------



## Bresca

In Spanish is called Bilbo Bolsón (=big bag, from "bolsa"=bag).


----------



## Pajapatak

Unfortunately, our translaters decided to leave his family name  in English.


----------



## slavic_one

Why unfortunately?


----------



## Pajapatak

It was good opportunity to play a little bit while translating. Most people who read Bilbo Bag(g)ins in BCS don't associate his name with "bag".


----------



## Duya

Mislim da je srpski prevod _Gospodara prstenova_Zorana Stanojevića odličan, i dobar deo imena i toponima jeste preveo, ali samo tamo gde je osećao da ne bi bilo previše nametljivo; ostalo je transkribovano. S druge strane, imao je i ograničenje -- ili prednost -- prethodnog prevoda _Hobita_ Meri i Milana Milišića, od čijih izbora nije smeo previše da odstupa.


----------



## slavic_one

Ja nekako nisam za prevođenje imena i zapravo kada sam vidio da je na češkom preveden kao Bilbo Vrećica, prvo nisam mogao vjerovati a onda sam se dobro nasmijao. Valjda zato što kod nas uglavnom nije takva praksa pa nisam navikao.


----------



## bedebe

Zlatko Crnković primjerice u hrvatskom prijevodu Bag End prevodi kao Vrećasti vijenac, a prezime Baggins ostavlja u izvorniku, što se svakako može opravdati (iako se gubi *Bag* End - *Bag*gins). Ali onda nekoliko poglavlja dalje iz nekog nejasnog razloga Bilbov pseudonim tj. prezime Underhill prevodi kao Podgorski. 
Prilično kvalitetan prijevod djela kojem bi koristila revizija nedosljedno prevedenih toponima i prezimena. I inače Crnković tečno prevodi no često zapne na specifičnim mjestima poput ovoga, da ne spominjemo muggles: bezjaci u HP itd...


----------

